# Tractor show, Adrian, MO July 22-24, 2005



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

7/22/2005 thru 7/24/2005
Show #401 Adrian, MO

See our show's website at www.wmatma.com

Western Missouri Antique Tractor & Mach. Assoc. 
Featuring the entire line of Allis Chalmers family of farm equipment at its 27th annual show July 22-24, 2005, including Altman Tayor, Advance Rumley, Monarch, Gleaner, etc. Also hosting the Antique Caterpillar Machinery Owner's Club, Chapter 1 summer meeting. There will be a banquet on Saturday evening, possibly a consignment sale on the Thursday before the show. Just want to get the word out. If you need a flyer, email me and I will send you one. Thanks. 

Michael Crowe 
816 777-4488 
[email protected]


----------

